# [SOLVED] 1608:Unable to create InstallDriver instance



## rynothedino (Jun 16, 2012)

I was trying to install Age Of Empire III and i keep getting this error 
1608:Unable to create InstallDriver instance Return code: -2147024894

Im pretty sure this is an InstallShield error but i cant find out how to fix it!


----------



## makinu1der2 (Jan 1, 2008)

*Re: 1608:Unable to create InstallDriver instance*

Take a look at the following link to see if steps will help.

Microsoft Games: InstallShield Error Messages


----------



## rynothedino (Jun 16, 2012)

*Re: 1608:Unable to create InstallDriver instance*



makinu1der2 said:


> Take a look at the following link to see if steps will help.
> 
> Microsoft Games: InstallShield Error Messages


THANKS!!! It actually got to the install screen i think its gonna work now!


----------



## makinu1der2 (Jan 1, 2008)

*Re: 1608:Unable to create InstallDriver instance*

Okay keep us posted and let us know the results.


----------



## rynothedino (Jun 16, 2012)

*Re: 1608:Unable to create InstallDriver instance*



makinu1der2 said:


> Okay keep us posted and let us know the results.


In the end after it all installed I told it to create shortcut and such, But after i clicked finish it said Error - 1628: failed to complete installation.

I tried method 2 but all the Windows installer update downloads dont work... Can u try and get me a 5.0 for x86 bit windows 7 i coudlnt find it but im pretty sure there is one...


----------



## rynothedino (Jun 16, 2012)

*Re: 1608:Unable to create InstallDriver instance*

Released Versions of Windows Installer (Windows)

Says 5.0 is for windows 7 cant seem to find a download tho


----------



## makinu1der2 (Jan 1, 2008)

*Re: 1608:Unable to create InstallDriver instance*

Don't think there is a download link it is including in the OS.


----------



## rynothedino (Jun 16, 2012)

*Re: 1608:Unable to create InstallDriver instance*



makinu1der2 said:


> Don't think there is a download link it is including in the OS.


kk then what do i do??


----------



## rynothedino (Jun 16, 2012)

*Re: 1608:Unable to create InstallDriver instance*

Forget it, After I finally installed it (installed non needed updates then it worked i guess xD) It happends it doesnt even work on my computer i guess??? sooooo LOL thanks anyways u helped me somewhat :3


----------

